# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Τσουκνίδα

## petra

καλημερα παιδια! θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν κανει να δινουμε τσουκνιδα στα πουλια μας κι αν ναι σε τι χρησιμευει?

----------


## geam

φυσικά και κάνει.... αρκεί να είναι καθαρή ....
(και το φυτό και τους σπόρους)

----------


## petra

μηπως ξερεις τι προσφερει στα πουλια?

----------


## geam

είναι καλή πηγή βιταμίνης a, c και e, βιταμίνης b1, b2, b3 και b5, και καλή πηγή ασβεστίου, σιδήρου, φολικού οξέος, κάλιου, μαγγάνιου, μαγνήσιου, φωσφόρου, σελήνιου και ψευδάργυρου.

----------


## petra

ευχαριστω πολυ για τις διευκρινησεις σου.

----------


## PAIANAS

Έχει πολλές βιταμίνες,μέταλλα  και ιχνοστοιχεία http://nikos-manitarielassonas.blogs...g-post_11.html ,και σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα έμπειρου συνφορουμίστα (όχι εδώ ) : αποτελεί μία από τις κύριες τροφές των ιθαγενών στη φύση από Γενάρη έως τέλος Μάρτη ..Τα πουλιά προτιμάνε τους μικρούς πρασινοκίτρινους σπόρους στο πάνω μέρος του βλαστού .Η καρδερίνα προτιμάει περισσότερο την ελαφρώς μαραμένη τσουκνίδα (ίσως λόγω της απουσίας των χυμών που πιθανώς να την κάνουν όχι ιδιαίτερα εύγευστη ). Δεν ενοχλείται πάντως από το ''τσούξιμο'' ..
Προσέξτε τα μέρη περισυλλογής ..μακρυά από άκρες δρόμων και μέρη που συχνάζουν ζώα (γάτες ,σκυλιά κ.λ.π.)

----------


## jk21

*


Η καρδερίνα και η διατροφή της στη φύση - goldfinch diet in nature

ποστ125**
Τσουκνίδα και σέλινο.**ποστ2*

----------


## xristina37

καλημέρα ! Θα πάω σημερα στο χωριο και θα βρω τσουκνιδα χωρις φυτοφαρμακα κλπ Να δώσω στο καναρινάκι μου? Πόση ποσότητα για ένα καναρίνι? Ενα κλαδάκι? Μόνο τα φύλλα ή και το βλαστό? εννοώ ολοκληρο κομμάτι με βλαστο - φυλλα- σπορους. Να την πλύνω πρώτα? Και να τη στεγνώσω σε χαρτί κουζίνας?

----------


## jk21

εγω δινω σχεδον καθε μερα (με εξαιρεσεις οταν δινω αλλα χορταρικα οπως ζωχο ,μπροκολο κλπ ) αυτη την περιοδο  , 2 κλαρακια γυρω στους 20 ποντους ,ανα 4 πουλια .Επειδη ειναι δικια μου (εχω σε γλαστρα ) και συχνα εκτος της βροχης την καταβρεχω και απο πανω ,δινω ετσι οπως ειναι .Εσυ απλα ξεπλυνε λιγο ,αφησε να στεγνωσει και δωσε αφοβα οπως ειναι ,οχι βραστη

----------


## gianniskilkis

Δημήτρη φοβερή η παραπάνω φωτογραφία . μόνο φωνή δεν έχει να μιλήσει για πόσο το ευχαριστιέται ...

----------

